
Show HN: Identify Stock Trading Opportunities - neilharbinger
https://tradepath.app
======
neilharbinger
More individuals are using mobile apps to conduct financial operations which
were historically outsourced to banks and brokerages.

Turning market data into information is still not easy.

The terminals used by professional traders are out of budget for most
individual traders.

[https://TradePath.app](https://TradePath.app) is a mobile first progressive
web application for individuals who want to create trading systems by quickly
and easily combining and tuning standard indicators and candlestick patterns,
no coding required.

Test your system on stock from NASDAQ and NYSE and see how well your system
works immediately.

Feedback welcome !

